# Is it legal to use football names?



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

I have seen others selling shirts with football team names is that legal?

Is it of for me to make shirts that say

War Eagle.
and
Roll tide.

Just the words no logo all in rhinestones???

Want to make sure it is ok to do this before i start making them.

Thanks


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Im not an attorney, but if there's no logo and no reference to a school or city I think its ok.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Mostly depends on how it's used. The words Dallas and Cowboys are public domain but the "Dallas Cowboys" are part of a trademark. But this relates to the use of copyrighted materials. Having stated this my local schools mascot is the Wildcat, a hockey team near are also Wildcats, and let's not forget about that team from a little school in Kentucky.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

And don't forget a major university team here in my state: the University of Arizona Wildcats. I think there are quite a few Wildcat teams across the USA, yes?


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

I would think that the phrases "Roll Tide" and "War Eagle" are so closely tied to the two major universities in AL that they probably are legaly protected in some way. 

Many of the souvineer pieces you see are probably legit and have been purchased from licensed vendors to be resold. Some of the vendors are knowingly or unknowingly selling unllicensed merchandise.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Go to United States Patent and Trademark Office and do a search for any wordage or saying before you print, rhinestone or cut out of vinyl, you will be surprised 
At what words hold Trademarks and copyrights, 
I have found out the hard way, to check everything, and I mean everything,, before creating the final item.
I was using 2 words everyone uses, and I was the one that they spanked, and I am sure they are working there way down the list.. of the others.
You dont want to spend $$ for attorneys, so please check everything,


----------

